# Svalbard Watches



## Geromo Pasadena (Feb 23, 2019)

This is not advert/promo. I open this topic by Roy Taylor invite.

Hello to all from the Svalbard brand. My name is Geromo Pasadena, and I represent sales/support team of Svalbard Watches.

We product 24-hour, 24-hour single hand, single hand and backward watches. All our watches are Limited Edition (just 500 numbered watches of each design).

One or two times we start Kickstarter/Indiegogo projects, but this projects finished without sucsess, as we dosn't want to pay a lot of money for advertising. Now we dosn't need any support, as our sales is good. But when we start produsction of new collection, we collect pre-orders. Now pre-order is available for our new collection, which will be released at April, 17.










Need more information? Visit our official websites: http://svalbard.watch , https://svalbard.one (tax-free store).

Any questions are welcome!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Some good-looking watches but I would not want to pay their prices for a watch with a 30M WR.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Like the plainer ones aesthetically (1,2,5) but as mentioned, WR and quartz movements would put me off.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Nordic theme with these watches, but they appear to be manufactured in Hong Kong.


----------



## Geromo Pasadena (Feb 23, 2019)

normdiaz said:


> Some good-looking watches but I would not want to pay their prices for a watch with a 30M WR.


 All new models are 50M WR.



normdiaz said:


> Nordic theme with these watches, but they appear to be manufactured in Hong Kong. ﻿


 Part is assembled in Hong Kong, part in Singapore.



Jonesinamillion said:


> Like the plainer ones aesthetically (1,2,5) but as mentioned, WR and quartz movements would put me off.


 Why we use quartz movements only? Mechanical 24-hour movements is available Swiss made only (overpriced) or Chinese made Seagull (too much broken movements, close to 20% from batch total).


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like an interesting and diverse range of watches, and I particularly like the Flashback and Aviator ranges. But seriously mate, you need to get an English native speaker to proof read your website. The text is littered with spelling and grammar mistakes, and I for one find that really off-putting (and by "off-putting", I mean "annoying"). It's a simple job, and any half decent technical author could correct this for you at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Geromo Pasadena (Feb 23, 2019)

Davey P said:


> Looks like an interesting and diverse range of watches, and I particularly like the Flashback and Aviator ranges. But seriously mate, you need to get an English native speaker to proof read your website. The text is littered with spelling and grammar mistakes, and I for one find that really off-putting (and by "off-putting", I mean "annoying"). It's a simple job, and any half decent technical author could correct this for you at a reasonable cost. ﻿


 Thanks for your feedback, will think about normal English texts.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Geromo Pasadena said:


> Thanks for your feedback, will think about normal English texts.


 I could edit it for you, in exchange for one of those Aviator watches if that helps...?


----------



## Geromo Pasadena (Feb 23, 2019)

Davey P said:


> I could edit it for you, in exchange for one of those Aviator watches if that helps﻿...?


 Thanks, but all texts already corrected.

Aviator watches are sold out and never be available again.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

It appears that some of these models are offered at a considerably lower price on the ETSY site. But I'm not familiar with that site.


----------



## Geromo Pasadena (Feb 23, 2019)

normdiaz said:


> It appears that some of these models are offered at a considerably lower price on the ETSY site. But I'm not familiar with that site.


 Etsy is the same like eBay. This shop is outlet/discount store of out main partner in HK.



Jonesinamillion said:


> Like the plainer ones aesthetically (1,2,5) but as mentioned, WR and quartz movements would put me off.


 Two new models with automatic Seiko NH36A movements will be released at August, 15. Solo DH11 and Demark DH12 Both models Limited Edition 250 pieces.

Also, we will release DECIMAL single hand model (AA35) . EXTREMELY Limited Edition of 19 pieces .

All new models already availbale for pre-order at tax-free store.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Geromo Pasadena said:


> Also, we will release DECIMAL single hand model (AA35) . EXTREMELY Limited Edition of 19 pieces .
> 
> For those unfamiliar with decimal time (probably more than you wanted to know):
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_time#Decimal_watches_production


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Been wanting a true 24-hour watch but had not found any in the price range I wanted to pay. Picked up one of Svalbard's "Arctic Time" from ETSY and the discounted price fit. For the price, was willing to endure the 30M WR. Proving to be accurate, "plain Jane" strap replaced with colorful NATO. Keeping on eye on battery replacement, want to steer away from Renata.


----------



## Geromo Pasadena (Feb 23, 2019)

In last two years Svalbard release 8 more watches collections (without crowdfunding) and in August, 11 2022 we will release our 15th collection.

A lot of diffent models was producted. I will add some pictures to this post, but better to check our official website.


----------

